# Instalación eléctrica falla demasiado.



## lovecom45

Hola compañeros foreros ! Primero que nada buen día tengan todos ustedes.

Bueno mi duda es la siguiente en una instalación eléctrica sucede que se queman constantemente los fusibles, se calientan mucho pero solo de un lado (son dos fusibles en la caja, uno para neutro y otro para corriente), además que el breaker no veo que funcione adecuadamente. 
Si alguien me pudiese ayudar para resolver el problema de los fusibles y explicarme el funcionamiento del breaker, se los agradecería mucho.

Sin más por el momento me despido, agradeciendo de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## Don Barredora

Hola, le llamas breaker al disyuntor???

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disyuntor


----------



## antiworldx

En tu caso, yo me encontre con el mismo problema en un lugar donde trabaje, exactamente lo mismo, nunca quisieron meterle mano y preferían comprar fusibles, pero a lo que observe fue que había excesiva carga en la línea y ademas, probablemente algún dispositivo tenía fuga de corriente a tierra, por esa razón solo se calienta la linea de la fase y no la del neutro.

Los culpables mas comunes, son reguladores en mal estado, balastros viejos o corroídos, y en casos menos frecuentes, cables machucados o roídos por ratas.


----------



## panama1974

El caballero menciona que tiene 2 fusibles y tambien un breaker , sera que la caja principal estan los fusibles  y hay otra caja donde estan los breaker de distribucion ? Un caso parecido era que el transformador que esta en el poste estaba averiado y enviaba en una face 160 voltios en ves de los 120 voltios , lo raro e que si hay alambre pelados o comidos por hormigas o cosas asi habria un escape a tierra o algo similar pero no es para que el fusible se queme, otro caso seria que esa face esta demaciada cargada en electrodomesticos o maquinaria y esta demandando demaciado amperaje y por eso se quema el fusible , salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo comenzaría midiendo el consumo con una pinza amperométrica a ver si los fusibles están de acuerdo al consumo.

Los sistemas de fusibles que han sufrido varias recalentadas se arruinan, el metal cambia de características mecánicas y eléctricas y son propensos a producir nuevos recalentamientos aunque la carga nominal sea la correcta, hay que cambiarlos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

se supone que incluso los disyuntores termomagneticos, o diferenciales tienen que cambiarse luego de un par de interrupciones...

cosa que nadie hace...por cuestiones economicas...

pero si, lo mas frecuente es que haya instalaciones de muy mala calidad, de cables de seccion muy delgada, aplicaciones (lamparas, balastos) defectuosos o mal instalados...

...una muy deplorable puesta a tierra por algun autodidacta sin mucho estudio...

...se cree que solo es una jabalina enterrada en cualquier zona de la casa y sin importar las resistencias de descarga ni la seccion del cable...

saludos.


----------



## lovecom45

Hola amigos ! de nuevo si al breaker me refería al disyuntor, miren les cuento más la instalación del primer piso  y segundo piso de mi casa son hechas por diferentes "autodidactas" como lo menciona DJ DRACO, *¡* ni siquiera están puestas a tierra *!.

*El disyuntor de la parte de arriba,  nunca  no ha funcionado nunca a pesar de que como dice nuestro compañero  panama1974 puede estar sobrecargada la linea. 

¿ Podría hacer una prueba encendiendo todo lo de el segundo piso (electrodomésticos) al mismo tiempo, o creen que podría ser peligroso y arruinaria a instalación?*
**
*Gracias compañeros!*
*


----------



## panama1974

Segun dices tu casa es de plata baja y planta alta , me imagino que en la planta baja tienes fusibles y la planta alta tiene breyker o disyuntor , Es peligroso encender todos los electrodomesticos en la planta alta , no se sabe si el autodidacta que instalo ese cableado en ves de poner un cable # 6 o un # 4 para alimentar desde la planta baja a la planta alta puso un cable # 12 , alli si se sobrecalienta el cableado y se achichara todo eso , salu2.


----------



## lovecom45

Asi es panama1974 cada uno de los niveles tiene su propia caja de fusibles así como su disyuntor. 

¿Cuál es el calibre del cable recomendado para una instalación electrica residencial?,

Otra cuestión es que en las noches lo focos  (bombillas) de 100W (por citar un ejemplo) bajan mucho su brillo y por ejemplo el horno de microondas no calienta, hasta como a media noche, supongo que cuando la lineas de la calle está más libre de cargas.En este caso ¿qué es lo que baja? .

El voltaje lo he medido y me marca  105v ( de los 110V ±10V que me otorgan aquí en México), los watts o el amperaje me podrían explicar que pasa por favor.

Gracias!


----------



## antiworldx

Definitivamente, a sacar todos los cables e instalar de nuevo, desde la toma del medidor.


----------



## FBustos

me huele a que está todo mal instalado.. instala todo de nuevo.


----------



## rash

ten cuidado con la electricidad que puede matar, si no sabes no toques.... es un consejo...
saludos


----------



## panama1974

lovecom45 dijo:


> Asi es panama1974 cada uno de los niveles tiene su propia caja de fusibles así como su disyuntor.
> 
> ¿Cuál es el calibre del cable recomendado para una instalación electrica residencial?,
> 
> Otra cuestión es que en las noches lo focos  (bombillas) de 100W (por citar un ejemplo) bajan mucho su brillo y por ejemplo el horno de microondas no calienta, hasta como a media noche, supongo que cuando la lineas de la calle está más libre de cargas.En este caso ¿qué es lo que baja? .
> 
> El voltaje lo he medido y me marca  105v ( de los 110V ±10V que me otorgan aquí en México), los watts o el amperaje me podrían explicar que pasa por favor.
> 
> Gracias!




 Una pregunta en tu casa solo tiene 1 linea caliente y el neutro ? solo 115 v?  no 240 voltios ? si solo tienes 115 voltios es muy poco voltaje y amperaje para una casa de 2 plantas , me inmagino que hay distribucion electrica de 240 voltios pero tu casa es algo antigua de unos 30 años y en esos tiempos solo usaban los 115 voltios , si es asi tienes que cambiar el panel de electricidad por uno de 240 voltios con un disyuntor de 100 amperios minimo , ya eso es trabajo de electricista idoneo , salu2.


----------



## fernandob

luego te doy la rspuesta, yo se la exacta y va justo con el tema que han puesto de fusibles caseros.
pero me estan echando

saludos


----------



## lovecom45

panama1974 dijo:


> Una pregunta en tu casa solo tiene 1 linea caliente y el neutro ? solo 115 v?  no 240 voltios ? si solo tienes 115 voltios es muy poco voltaje y amperaje para una casa de 2 plantas , me inmagino que hay distribucion electrica de 240 voltios pero tu casa es algo antigua de unos 30 años y en esos tiempos solo usaban los 115 voltios , si es asi tienes que cambiar el panel de electricidad por uno de 240 voltios con un disyuntor de 100 amperios minimo , ya eso es trabajo de electricista idoneo , salu2.




Así es panama1974 la instalación es antigua tiene 15 años, solo hay una línea caliente y un neutro que me dan según la CFE (Comision Federal de Electricidad, aqui en México ) 110V. 

Instalación en  la planta baja:  Poste de luz ----> Medidor ------> Caja de fusibles ------> Disyuntor.

Luego para la planta de arriba: de la primera caja de fusibles esta "puenteada" a otra caja de fusibles y esta va a a otro disyuntor así están divididas.

Pero como les he comentado mi cuestión es por qué  en las noches los focos bajan de intensidad luminosa,el horno de microondas no calienta y así con muchas cosas eléctricas , ¿a qué se debe eso? Baja la potencia de la línea, el amperaje o que ocurre

Gracias compañeros


----------



## rash

puede ser por varios motivos: evidentemente lo que tienes es una caida de tensión en los conductores que llegan a tu casa debido a:
si sólo te ocurre de noche, entonces:
- la electricidad proviene de algún transformador cercano, puede ser que de noche exista una demanda de potencia del trafo superior a la potencia nominal  y exista una caida de tensión.... sufrida en la parte ultima de la red. 
- puede ser que tenga algo que ver con el alumbrado de las calles (he visto cada cosa por ahí...)

saludos


----------



## panama1974

Como dice el colega Rash , puede ser el trasformador del poste que tiene una falla , recuerda que en el dia  las personas estan trabajando , no hay luces encendidas , aire acondicionados ,electrodomesticos enecendidos , en cambio en la noche todo eso lo estan utilizando y por eso es el bajo voltaje en tu casa ,deberias ir a la compañia electrica y dar la queja pero ellos enseguida se van a limpiar que tienes el cableado de tu casa defectuoso , debieras hacer el cambio para corriente 240 voltios e instalar receptaculo de medidor , caja de disyuntor nueva y eliminar  esos fusibles que ya es obsoleto porque eso de 115 voltios es cosa del pasado , en areas poco pobladas pueblitos pasan esos casos de bajo amperaje , bajo voltaje etc , una ves fui a hacer un trabajo de soldadura en un pueblito y la maquina de soldar  lo normal en 120 amperios se trabaja bien pero tenia que subirla a 175 amperios para soldar bien , verifique con un multimetro y una face media 105 voltios y la otra 95voltios , es el ejemplo que te digo que eso puede estar pasando en tu casa , salu2.


----------



## fernandob

disculpen pero se van para cualquier lado, es de gracioso los foros :
es gratis opinar al cuete.

re-gratis.

yo trabajo de esto, me gano el pan todos lso dias de esto.

si te baja la tension a veces es una caida de tension valga la redundancia,no le hechen la culpa al poste si estan a 1000Km de distancia por mas que opinar sea gratis.

si te han ido autodidactas es por que no le pagas a un profesional serio.




lovecom45 dijo:


> Hola compañer@s forer@s!
> Primero que nada buen día tengan tod@s ustedes.
> 
> *B*ueno mi duda es la siguiente en una instalación eléctrica sucede que se queman constantemente los fusibles, se calientan mucho pero solo de un lado (son dos fusibles en la caja, uno para neutro y otro para corriente), además que el breaker no veo que funcione adecuadamente.
> 
> Si alguien me pudiese ayudar para resolver el problema de los fusibles y explicarme el funcionamiento del breaker, se los agradecería mucho.


 
fijate una cosa(muy tipica) se quemman los fusibles.........uno solo.
se queman = calor
calor = watts = resistencia 

o sea traducido esa base donde ese tapon se calienta esta oxidada hecha bolsa, dejate de ratonear y cambia esas 2 bases de fusibles por una llave termomagnetica.

el otro fusible no se calienta por que no hace mal contacto.

donde tenes el calor localizado es donde tenes la falla.
ahi , no en el poste, ni en todo el cable, ni en la antena, ni en los bigotes de el gato.

fusible caliente : = mal contacto.
quizas hasta cuando lo saquen descubran que el cable que engancha en el portafusible (en el borne o tornillo) esta todo carbonizado.

PAGALE A UN BUEN TECNICO Y VERAS COMO LAS COSAS CAMBIAN EN TU CASA.

y por que decis que el disyuntor no funciona ????
por que no salta cuando hay baja tension ??
no es su funcion
por que no salta cuando se te quema el fusible ??
no es su funcion
fijate que tiene un boton de pruebas.


la verdad...................que en este y en cualquier foro , lo sano es mirar primero quien escribe y luego ver si uno hace caso, porr que todo el mundo opina de gratis que es.
asi andres se convertira en una gran biblioteca esto llena de libros , el 70% sonde informacion dudosoa por no decir inexacta y el resto sera bueno.
la magia sera adivinar que libro es que .


----------



## rash

...pues nada a apretar tornillos para que no haya chisporreteo... y a ver si los electricistas  hacen las instalaciones como dios manda y no las autenticas chapuzas que comentan en este hilo....


----------



## lovecom45

Gracias compañeros voy a tomar en cuenta todos sus aportes que me han dado.

Creo que lo interesante de los foros es que tod@s l@s que tenemos dudas, con un hilo que se haga empezamos a sacar nuestras dudas y resolver problemas que hay, todos compartimos opiniones y de eso aprendemos aunque sea un poquito(hasta de los errores), y  habemos algunos que no sabemos tanto como otros, pero al fin y al cabo creo que el conocimiento mutuo es lo que nos hace crecer y avanzar.

De nuevo lo repito compañeros *¡ A TODOS  MUCHAS GRACIAS ! *


----------



## DJ DRACO

en mi casa paso eso tambien...pero en realidad se chicharraron los cables porque los coloco un albañil...

y yo pregunto: si yo fuera a querer levantar una pared de seguro (por mas plomada que use y escuadra) la pared va a salir torcida o fuera de escuadra...

entonces por qué los albañiles menosprecian el trabajo de electricista y meten mano a lo loco???

si una pared esta torcida solo se ve feo...si una instalacion esta mal hecha...la gente puede morir...

yo tuve que cambiar toda una rama de mi casa...y la otra rama esta en la mira...

saludos


----------



## panama1974

Como dijo Fernandob , puede ser cualquier cosa , una ves en mi casa habia fluctuacion de voltaje y lo que sucedia era que la base donde entra  el fusible estaba flojo y hacia mal contacto  , el electricista la cerro con un alicate y volvio a meter el fusible y eso fue hace 20 años , hace como 5 años paso lo mismo y yo mismo ise la misma operacion , ya hace poco arranque eso fusibles y les puse una base para disyuntor o breaker de 100 amperios y listo, salu2.


----------



## rash

...ese disyuntor de 100A es una autentica barbaridad, a no ser que tengas una casa muy muy grande con una demanda de potencia muy elevada... los disyuntores o interruptores magnetotermicos (como se llaman por aquí) son elementos de protección contracortocircuitos y sobrecargas en las líneas eléctricas, y su intensidad nominal de corte va de acuaerdo con la potencia instalada en la casa y la sección de os cables... si tu casa es como la que tenemos todos los trabajadores entonces la instalación está mal protegida...
...además como complemento se acompaña con un interruptor diferencial de 30 mA de sensibilidad y una correcta puesta a tierra con la respectiva pica, para protección contra contactos indirectos (calambrazos) producidos en la instalación o en los receptores...

No manipulen las instalaciones electricas si no son electricistas... les puede salvar la vida...

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

al colocer disyuntores de 100A no estas pretegiendo precisamente bien la instalacion...

se supone que debe superar en poco a la corriente maxima nominal de la casa....de manera de protejer siempre incluso con pequeñas fugas...

saludos.


----------



## panama1974

rash dijo:


> ...ese disyuntor de 100A es una autentica barbaridad, a no ser que tengas una casa muy muy grande con una demanda de potencia muy elevada... los disyuntores o interruptores magnetotermicos (como se llaman por aquí) son elementos de protección contracortocircuitos y sobrecargas en las líneas eléctricas, y su intensidad nominal de corte va de acuaerdo con la potencia instalada en la casa y la sección de os cables... si tu casa es como la que tenemos todos los trabajadores entonces la instalación está mal protegida...
> ...además como complemento se acompaña con un interruptor diferencial de 30 mA de sensibilidad y una correcta puesta a tierra con la respectiva pica, para protección contra contactos indirectos (calambrazos) producidos en la instalación o en los receptores...
> 
> No manipulen las instalaciones electricas si no son electricistas... les puede salvar la vida...
> 
> saludos




Hace 10 años 60 amperios para el breaker de una casa de 2 o 3 habitaciones era lo normal ,ahora  exigen 100 amperios , en el panel de breaker exigen 1 solo breaker de 20 amperios para la nevera , 1 solo breaker de 20 amp para el microondas y 1 solo breaker de 20 amp para la lavadora , como dije en una casa de 3 habitaciones el panel tiene mas de 12 breaker de 20 amperios cada uno en el panel , en la oficina de seguridad te exigen eso y si ellos van a verificar y si no lo tienes como ellos exigen no te dan permiso para que la compañia de electricidad te conecte la luz electrica , salu2.


----------



## rash

para una nevera un magnetotérmico de 20 A, me parece demasiado, ten en cuenta que para 240 V son 4800 W.... y así para lo demás...

ten en cuenta que los magnetotérmicos se colocan al principio de las líneas y sirven también para proteger los conductores de los circuitos que discurren por la vivienda, así que, normalmente las secciónes de los conductores se calculan por densidad de corriente y caida de tensión, es decir, la sección se calcula para la carga que tiene que alimentar, y en consecuencia se colocan las protecciones...

...pero bueno yo te hablo de las normas en España que se basan en las densidades de corriente máxima que pueden aguantar los conductores de cobre y aluminio en determinadas condiciones de temperatura, aislamiento, agrupamiento y alojamiento.

... la instalación que tu me dices en España va en contra totalmente de las normativas y se considera que no esta bien diseñada para una protección eficaz y eficiente.... pero eso es en España.... y  no en tu país, allí tendréis vuestras normas igualmente válidas...

uy que me voy con tanta normativa¡¡¡¡¡¡

un magnetotérmico de 20 A para la nevera es una barbaridad y no esta correctamente protegida...

saludos...


----------



## fernandob

ahhhhhhhhh.
cada pais con sus normas, cada uno con sus cosas.

por lo visto aca se refiere a que la llave general, de la entrada es de 100A y de ahi va a un tablero secundario con llaves mas chicas.

yo...........ni opinare al respecto.
solo hare un comentario:

valore de llaves termicas, digamso comunes:
10 amper 
16
20
25
32
40
50
63 amper
80
100

secciones decables:
1mm
1,5mm
2,5nmm
4mm
10mm
16mm
etc.
etc

intensidad maxima que soporta cada cable:
(verr tablas) 



uno............no se como explicarlo..........pero ............viendo estas tablitas................digamso que algunas cosas se deducen..
no ???

no s ecomo explicarlo por que quiisera uno que cada quien descubra su mundo, pero si ves que existen 6 tamaños de tampones distintos , eso quiere decir que existen tambien variso tamaños de .........
y cada una para cada lugar.

no ????

yo.
por mi parte , siempre que puse una llave termomagnetica fue segun el cable que habia, no segun el tamaño de la casa, ni la cantidad de habitaciones, ni de electrodomesticos, quizas es una apreciacion mia , pero hasta ahora me funciono an


----------



## Josefe17

Si yo les contara... Empezemos: potencia contratada 4600 W (ICP 20 A); IGA 25 A; ID 25 A; lavadora, lavavajillas y caldera 15 A; enchufes varios usos y microodas 15 A y empieza la fiesta: vitrocerámica, horno normal, frigo combi, extractora, luz (fluorescente y halógeno) y usos varios cocina  (sólo 1 enchufe) y timbre *10 A* y alumbrado (menos cocina y apliques baño) y algún enchufe (toda la línea del salón: tv y cadena de música, otra tv de otra habitación, otra tv en otra y las mesillas de la misma) 8 A. Además otra línea vieja del salón y la terraza coge la fase del magnetotérmico de enchufes y el neutro de la _bomba_ de la cocina. Esto ocurre cuando las cosas se hacen a la ligera, falta tiempo y se reutilizan cosas viejas. Tengo un enchufe donde confluyen *4* líneas; y no me meto en seccionado y código de colores porque no quiero. Lo bueno es que hay tierra, pero la mayor parte de los enchufes de usos varios son de 10 A sin T/T. Esto lleva así 20 años y no ha dado problemas más alla de alguna sobrecarga, pero la protección ha reaccionado. Ya se que hay que cambiarlo, pero tengo sólo 15 años y por más que se lo digo a mi padre que hay que cambiarlo dice que hay que hacer obra (el es "autodidacta", como dicen) Intenté cambiar lo de la línea esa que tenía la fase y el neutro cambiados, ya que al cambiar un enchufe daba calambre un polo, el que no estaba cortado, pero destapé el cuadro y desistí...

Josefe17


----------



## rash

fernandob dijo:


> yo.
> por mi parte , siempre que puse una llave termomagnetica fue segun el cable que habia, no segun el tamaño de la casa, ni la cantidad de habitaciones, ni de electrodomesticos, quizas es una apreciacion mia , pero hasta ahora me funciono an


 

correcto fernandob... lo que pasa que el cable debe ir proporcinado a la intensidad que debe circuilar por él y la máxima caida de tensión que estipule la compañía de turno, ésto sólo depende de los electrodomésticos o carga que se conecten o estimen... (sin olvidarse de la propia resistencia del conductor)

otra cosa es que se pongan los cables al "ojo"...entonces no hablamos nada.

muchos electricistas saben que si el cable es de 1,5mm entonces magneto de 10A, si el cable es de 2,5mm entonces magneto de 16mm y así sucesivamente.... 
...pero esto es así porque antes se han calculado las intensidades máximas admisibles (en un marco de varias condiciones) que aguantan las distintas secciones y existe un reglamento técnico que determina las potencias para las instalaciones interiores en viviendas y locales.... y todo queda reflejado en unas tablitas...

...aunque esta regla no es válida para instalaciones muy grandes donde existan varios subcuadros (imaginate por ejemplo un centro comercial) aquí algunas veces un cable de 1,5 mm no lleva un magneto de 10A, debido a que en este tipo de instalaciones se tiene muy presente la intensidad de cortocircuito y el tiempo de respuesta del magneto obligando a subir, a una sección superior de 1,5 mm, una línea conectada a un magneto de 10A..

..para instalaciones pequeñas como las de las viviendas y locales no se tiene en cuenta lo anterior...

...saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

es obvio que las llaves Termomagneticas y la dimension de los cables van de la mano...

pero no significa que una cosa establezca a la otra.

la idea de una instalacion es la siguiente:

1) imaginar o calcular el consumo nominal medio de la casa por hora
2) dimensionar los cables
3) crear mas de 1 rama, digamos 2 o 3
4) colocar una termomagnetica por cada rama...no superior a 15A o 20A (casas comunes)
5) colocar aguas arriba un disyuntor diferencial doble termomagnetico....ese si de 60A.
6) solo en caso de tener aire acondicionado...o freezer se debe hacer una rama directa y especifica para ese aparato ya que consumen mucha corriente, y los picos de consumo son muy altos...

saludos.


----------



## Josefe17

Si un _freezer_ es un congeledor o un frigorífico no creo que demande mucha potencia. La intensidad  oscilará alrededor de loa 3 amperios  contando arranque (660 W) como mucho muchísimo (si es de compresión claro), pero se lleva 1/5 de la factura de la luz, es decir traga mucha energía, ya que SIEMPRE suele estar conectado, pero no es de los que más vatios chupan, solo julios (o KW·h). A pesar de esto interesa ponerle un magnetérmico independiente de 10 A a el solo o con otros frigos y con el timbre, ya que si nos vamos, podemos cortar la luz y dejarlo funcionando a él y al timbre (por los cacos). 

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## rash

huuunnnnn DJ DRACO no estoy de acuerdo con tu forma de plantear una instalación eléctrica, pero bueno, lo mejor consultar la reglamentación que tengais en Argentina.... 
saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Que tal amigos, estaba leyendo este tema y es que a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo en mi casa, bueno en la casa de mis padres (tengo 16 años ), pero bueno, les explico un poco.

Yo tambien vivo en Mexico, y en mi casa no tenemos disyuntor, es mas, ni lo conociamos hasta que leí este tema, y nosotros tenemos en la entrada del poste de luz dos cables (fase y neutro) y estos 2 dan entre 110v y 115v. La casa es de 2 pisos y la conexion esta hecha como en la imagen que subo.

En la planta de abajo se calienta el fusible de la fase y el fusible de neutro no se calienta,en la planta de arriba no se calientan ni se quema ninguno.

El fusible de fase y de neutro son de 30A para las dos plantas pero ya tiene como 1 año que se empiezan a calentar y luego se queman por lo que se va la luz abajo y arriba no. No sabemos si es porque apenas cambiamos el horno y el refrigerador por unos nuevos.

En la planta de abajo esta el horno de microhondas, el refrigerador, varios focos, la bomba de agua, el equpo de musica, la television, la pc y ya. Mi papa uso cable calibre 12 para la instalacion de abajo pero no sabemos si ese calibre no aguante mas de 30A y por eso se queme el fusible. Mi duda es:

Cuantos ampreres aguanta un calibre 14, 12, 10, 8, 6 y el 4?

Deberiamos bajar el calibre 12 a un calibre 10 u 8?

Este fin de semana vamos a cambiar la caja de fusibles porque despues de tantas veces que se quemaron los fusibles, como dice fogonazo, se pueden haber perdido las propiedades de el metal, pero nos convendra mas cambiarlos por un disyuntor???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Eduardo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ...
> En la planta de abajo se calienta el fusible de la fase y el fusible de neutro no se calienta,en la planta de arriba no se calientan ni se quema ninguno.


Asumiendo que no se han intercambiado fase y neutro con propósitos delictivos, lo que tenés es una bruta pérdida a tierra --> Revisá/Hacé revisar la instalación en la planta baja. No sólo por el con$umo eléctrico sino también por el riesgo a las personas.

Una vez encontrada la pérdida --> Poné un diferencial, antes no por razones obvias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK entonces hay una perdida de corriente a tierra, osea que en algun lado de la planta baja hay algun cable mas conectado o machucado, o pelado..... y sera tambien por eso que siempre nos llega el recibo de luz con un consumo un poco alto??? o no tiene nada que ver??
Mañana se lo dire a mi papa haber si es que quiere contratar un electricista o si va a preferir seguir cambiando fusibles cada 4 dias....

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es por eso que llega la boleta con mucho consumo


----------



## fernandob

panama1974 dijo:


> Hace 10 años 60 amperios para el breaker de una casa de 2 o 3 habitaciones era lo normal ,ahora  exigen 100 amperios , .



un breaker no se elige segun el tamaño de la casa , sino segun la seccion de los cables.





rash dijo:


> ... la instalación que tu me dices en España va en contra totalmente de las normativas y se considera que no esta bien diseñada para una protección eficaz y eficiente.... pero eso es en España.... y  no en tu país, allí tendréis vuestras normas igualmente válidas...
> 
> ...



en su pais disfrutan ver salir al camion ese rojo haciendo sonar las sirenas:


----------



## rascueso

yo opino lo mismo que fernando. no podes calcular un consumo y poner una térmica acorde a ese consumo porque sufrirían los cables... pero hay electricistas que les conviene después tienen mas trabajo... lo ideal es poner una térmica acorde al cableado si a un futuro el cliente agrega cosas y ve que la térmica le salta ahi se re plantea la situación..


----------



## fernandob

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> En la planta de abajo se calienta el fusible de la fase y el fusible de neutro no se calienta,en la planta de arriba no se calientan ni se quema ninguno.
> 
> El fusible de fase y de neutro son de 30A para las dos plantas pero ya tiene como 1 año que se empiezan a calentar y luego se queman por lo que se va la luz abajo y arriba no. No sabemos si es porque apenas cambiamos el horno y el refrigerador por unos nuevos.
> 
> !



leer la explicacion que puse mas atras, ES ESO , es mas, si tenes dudas saca ambos fusibles y mira como esta adentro, las roscas y contactos de el fondo , veras que el que se calienta seguido esta de color mas oscuro.

que porfiados.
igual, lo mejor es lo que vas a hacer : cambia todo , y pone llaves termomagneticas.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK entonces hay una perdida de corriente a tierra, osea que en algun lado de la planta baja hay algun cable mas conectado o machucado, o pelado..... y sera tambien por eso que siempre nos llega el recibo de luz con un consumo un poco alto??? o no tiene nada que ver??
> Mañana se lo dire a mi papa haber si es que quiere contratar un electricista o si va a preferir seguir cambiando fusibles cada 4 dias....
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



te aseguro que eso NO es .
igual, eso lo medis con la pinza amperometrica rapidamente.





el-rey-julien dijo:


> si es por eso que llega la boleta con mucho consumo



NO EXISTE eso , no hay brutas perdidas, como se suele decir.
una perdida (no digo un colgado)  es una perdida, es un cable con falla de aislacion y corriente yendo a tierra.
corriente a tierra = watts que se disipan en el caño .
watts en el caño = mas deterioro .

si a eso le sumamos unas semanas o dias = KAPUT.

*crees que tenes perdidas ?? 
facil:
levanta el neutro y veras que sigue corriendo el medidor.
fijate, ni siquiera te hago usar un instrumento mas que el medidor.*


----------



## Marce

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Mi duda es:
> 
> Cuantos ampreres aguanta un calibre 14, 12, 10, 8, 6 y el 4?
> 
> Deberiamos bajar el calibre 12 a un calibre 10 u 8?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 No se como sera alla en mexico, la tabla aca en argentina es asi:






[/IMG]
 Lo que podrias hacer es fijarte si tienen varias ramas para no sobrecargar tanto la termica principal, al menos a mi me enseñaron a que el calculo de las llaves termomagneticas y el disyuntor se hacia en base al consumo de cada sala de la casa, la distancia desde el ultimo tomacorriente hasta el tablero principal, el calibre de los cables y de ser necesario si la casa era muy grande o de 2 pisos se le pone un tablero secundario o se le hace un ramal, todo depende de la casa y del presupuesto al momento de construirla. Saludosss


----------



## vistroni

Muy buena explicación de fernandob. Eso es.
En cuanto a la corriente de los conductores, aguantan las mismas corrientes aquí y en China o en Argentina.

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/sedes/manizales/4040007/images/cap 11/tabla 11.2.JPG


----------



## morta

Coincido con Fernando B, todo apunta a falso contacto de los portafusibles, lo que me parece cómico es que hay usuarios que aparentemente desconocen que en muchos países se utiliza 120v de tensión e intentan buscar por ese lado la raíz del problema.


----------



## cesaraugustop

También estoy de acuerdo con fernandob, cuando se tienen bastantes electrodomésticos que demandan mucha carga lo ideal es usar un circuito eléctrico monofasico trifilar y si no se tiene buenas bases en electricidad dejarlo en manos de los expertos, ya que en la instalación eléctrica domiciliaria se debe realizar varios cálculos antes de proceder a realizar las conexiones entre ellos están:  
* Balanceo de cargas
* Diseño del tablero de distribución
*calcular la seccion transversal del cableado para establecer el calibre según el consumo 
* tipo de tubería que se utilizara para albergar los alambres o cables
* la altura de los interruptores y tomas 
y otros parámetros utilizados según las normas técnicas de cada país en mi caso para Colombia las normas técnicas RETIE


----------



## ruben90

Buenas noches, comento lo siguiente:
Ayer en la noche el voltaje bajo considerablemente lo que activó la protección del medidor de voltaje (nivel bajo). Procedí a bajar los fusibles (cuento con 2 líneas, 120v y 220v) y después de un rato los volví a subir y se restableció la corriente.

Procedí a apagar todo y conectar mi multimetro a la toma eléctrica más cercana al medidor, y la lectura era de 107V~110V. El problema surgió cuando conecté el refrigerador y el compresor se activó, la lectura era de 95V~100V y después de un rato volvió a protegerse el medidor.

¿Será posible que ya esté muy viejo el compresor?
¿El medidor de la compañía eléctrica está defectuoso?

Ustedes que opinan.
P.D: La temperatura ambiente estos días llego hasta los 38 °C.


----------



## printido

Me da que el centro de transformacion de tu compañia electrica esta trabajando casi al maximo de su potencia, por eso quizas cuando le demandas mas corriente baja la tension que llega a tu domicilio.


----------



## Fogonazo

ruben90 dijo:


> . . . ¿Será posible que ya esté muy viejo el compresor?
> ¿El medidor de la compañía eléctrica está defectuoso?. . . .



Si el compresor *NO* se apaga solo por sobre-consumo yo no desconfiaría de el sino del calibre de los cables.
Revisa que la sección de estos sea la adecuada y no tener falso-contactos o uniones recalentadas.


----------



## ruben90

Hola de nuevo, volvió a suceder y noté lo siguiente:
- Una pastilla termoeléctrica se calienta más que las demás.
- Al bajar esa pastilla, puedo encender todo de la casa (focos, ventiladores, refrigerador, etc) y no hay caída de tensión.

Optaré por mandar a cambiar todo el centro de carga (4 pastillas, 2 de 110V y 2 para 220V) ya que esta un poco desgastado. Si no se soluciona, iré cambiando poco a poco el cableado de mi casa empezando con la línea de 220V (espero que solo sea la pastilla ).


----------



## Iván Francisco

Estas hojas me han servido de guía en las últimas instalaciones/modificaciones hogareñas que he realizado. He tenido que utilizar varias combinaciones de los esquemas propuestos para grados de electrificación media y me han sido de mucha ayuda.
Estas sugerencias son para instalaciones de 220V.
Espero que les sirva de ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## ruben90

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, opte por llamar a un electricista de profesión para cambiar el centro de carga (ya que no cuento con el material para trabajar alta tensión :s ), y esa fue la solución.


----------



## Scooter

¿Alta tensión? , ¿en serio a tu casa llega alta tensión?


----------



## SKYFALL

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Alta tensión? , ¿en serio a tu casa llega alta tensión?



Algunas personas consideran que por encima de los 220V estan trabajando con alta tension, realmente se habla de alta tensión cuando se trabaja con niveles de voltaje superior a los 36kV, y en media tension con niveles de voltaje desde 1 hasta 36kV, abajo de 1kV (1000 Voltios) se habla de baja tension.


----------



## ruben90

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Alta tensión? , ¿en serio a tu casa llega alta tensión?



Para mí 220VAC ya es demasiada alta y peligrosa, pero tu me entiendes


----------



## Scooter

No te entiendo, eso es baja tensión. Igual de alta dentro que fuera de cada.
Alta son más de mil quinientos.


----------



## ruben90

Disculpen otra vez, al parecer no eran los termomagneticos ya que ocurrió lo mismo, pero solo sucede de noche. Me imagino que es el medidor, esta defectuoso o ya es problema de la red pública, ustedes que opinan. Mañana hablare a la compañía de electricidad y espero puedan solucionar mi problema :S


----------



## Scooter

Tiene cierto sentido que ocurra de noche. Suele bajar el consumo de los abonados y subir la tensión. Si tienes algo que consuma mucho, consumirá un pico más y hace saltar las conexiones.
¿Que es lo que tienes conectado por las noches?


----------



## ruben90

El refrigerador y 2 mini splits, todo lo demás lo apago. Debo apagar el refrigerador para que no ocurra el apagón, me imagino que es el medidor está fallando o falseando. Los termo magnéticos no se disparan, solo el medidor y mi vecino no tiene ese problema e igual tiene 2 minisplit y deja varias cosas prendidas en la noche.


----------



## yamilo12

Hola estimados amigos del foro, les pido miles de disculpas si vuelvo a abrir este tema, pero hace tiempo en mi casa tengo problemas en las instalaciones electricas... les comento algo breve es una casa de mas de 30 años y cada dos por tres llamamos un electricista...el cada vez que viene soluciona el problema pero al tiempo volvemos a lo mismo...yo tengo algo de conocimiento en electricidad pero no lo suficiente tengo todo el material o maso menos creo que lo indispensable... pero no llego al problema,me quede sin lus en un pasillo de la casa en la cual cuando voy con el busca polos para saber cual es neutro y positivo en el buscapolo se prenden en los dos no se si me entienden pongo en neutro y se prende pongo en fase y se prende... cuando fui al tablero principal... desconecto el que va para toda la casa y dejo solo la entrada de la calle al disyuntor se prende fase y en neutro no... pero cuando conecto fase y no conecto neutro toco con el buscapolo el neutro desconectado y se prende la luz del buscapolo... no entiendo que es lo que pasa...tengo ganas de sacar todo y volver a poner cables nuevos pór que los que tienen son rre viejos y ademas de eso...estan minados de colores tiene azul neutro marron fase negro amarillo gris y alli me trabo...desde ya quedo a la espera de su respuesta saludos a todos.


----------



## Iván Francisco

La luz del pasillo es combinada? Me refiero si tiene 2 llaves, una a la entrada del pasillo y la otra en el otro extremo? De ser asi, ambos cables te pueden  dar fase


----------



## printido

Y lo ultimo que comentas es algo logico y normal, no tiene nada de anomalo. Tienes conectado el fase, y ademas el neutro lo tienes desconectado de la instalacion, pero seguramente tendras algun aparato conectado a lo largo de la instalacion.

Al tener desconectado el neutro no podra circular ninguna corriente, eso significa que en el aparato no habra ninguna caida de tension y por lo tanto, en el cable de neutro que va desde el aparato hasta el punto donde has desconectado el neutro habra tension, y por eso se te encedera el buscapolos. Espero haberme explicado bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

! Hola a todos , lo disyunctor debe solamente sener enpleyado en las Fases y nunca en lo hilo Neutro  !.
Lo hilo Neutro No tiene potencial electrico (ese NO es Vivo) y el  es lo retorno de la Fase o Fases en caso de una instalación Bifasica ( dos Fases y un Neutro) o mismo Trifasica (tres Fases y un Neutro).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12

Iván Francisco dijo:


> La luz del pasillo es combinada? Me refiero si tiene 2 llaves, una a la entrada del pasillo y la otra en el otro extremo? De ser asi, ambos cables te pueden  dar fase



Hola estimado si tengo una llave convinada... en la parte de la escalera pera esa si prende, anda bien en la casa tenemos luz a la perfeccion... pero en el pasillo no.. en casa la bajada es trifasica... sera que esta trabajando con los dos vivos ?? puede ser asi? o estoy errado...





printido dijo:


> Y lo ultimo que comentas es algo logico y normal, no tiene nada de anomalo. Tienes conectado el fase, y ademas el neutro lo tienes desconectado de la instalacion, pero seguramente tendras algun aparato conectado a lo largo de la instalacion.
> 
> Al tener desconectado el neutro no podra circular ninguna corriente, eso significa que en el aparato no habra ninguna caida de tension y por lo tanto, en el cable de neutro que va desde el aparato hasta el punto donde has desconectado el neutro habra tension, y por eso se te encedera el buscapolos. Espero haberme explicado bien.




muchas gracias estimado por la respuesta...manos ala obra.


----------



## Scooter

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola a todos , lo disyunctor debe solamente sener enpleyado en las Fases y nunca en lo hilo Neutro  !.
> Lo hilo Neutro No tiene potencial electrico (ese NO es Vivo) y el  es lo retorno de la Fase o Fases en caso de una instalación Bifasica ( dos Fases y un Neutro) o mismo Trifasica (tres Fases y un Neutro).
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



No generalices, es España hace décadas que están prohibidos los magnetoteŕmicos unipolares y los 1+N. La normativa cambia según el país.
Es una cosa lógica y normal; si algo se puede conectar al revés, seguro que alguien lo conectará mal. Si a una vivienda entran dos cables seguro que alguien lo conecta al revés, seguro. Como el magnetotérmico lleva medidor en ambos polos no se puede conectar mal ni queriendo.


----------



## elgriego

Scooter dijo:


> No generalices, es España hace décadas que están prohibidos los magnetoteŕmicos unipolares y los 1+N. La normativa cambia según el país.
> Es una cosa lógica y normal; si algo se puede conectar al revés, seguro que alguien lo conectará mal. Si a una vivienda entran dos cables seguro que alguien lo conecta al revés, seguro. Como el magnetotérmico lleva medidor en ambos polos no se puede conectar mal ni queriendo.


 Se ve que nunca estuviste en Argentina ,,aqui quedan istalaciones de edificios de mas de 100 departamentos,con interruptor de corte y fusibles ,,,Y no te das una idea de los que son los tableros principales,,todo con fusibles,y reforzados a mas no poder ,pa que no salten muy seguido.  La consigna es mientras funcione para que lo vas a cambiar ,y ni hablar de las istalaciones de gas. 

Hoy sin ir mas lejor ,fui a darle una mano a una amiga ,con la istalacion electrica de su departamento centrico,en un edifcio de unos 50 años,y la linea monofasica que entra al departamento es de 1,5mm,y la de distribucion interior es de 1mm,y algunos cableados estan hechos con alambre de cobre rigido aislacion pvc.

Digamos que en medidas de seguridad y normativas ,estamos como ustedes en el post franquismo de los 70.  Si no explota ,no se prende fuego ,o alguien muere ,,,no pasa nada.


Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Si, aquí también quedan instalaciones de todo tipo; dos fases sin neutro, "plomos" en el sentido literal...
Por supuesto hilo rígido por doquier etc etc.
Además hay muy poca conciencia al respecto; hace poco fui a ver un bungalow de 40 años y cuando dije que había que cambiar toda la instalación de agua y electricidad me miraban como si estuviera loco. Que estaba _"muy bien"._
Quedan muchas instalaciones de todo tipo en funcionamiento y la filosofía sigue siendo "si funciona no la toques"

Llevan años si no décadas diciendo que las instalaciones tenían que pasar una revisión periódica... pero de momento solo los locales de pública concurrencia. Y no todos; para dar ejemplo la mayoría de edificios de la administración están para escribir un libro de humor negro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos a titulo de curiosidad aca en Brasil la alimentación de la Red electrica domestica  es Fase-Fase = 220Vac y Fase -Neutro = 127Vac , 60Hz.
Graças a el Foro apriendi que en Argentina la tensión Fase-Fase = 380Vac y Fase- Neutro = 220Vac , 50Hz     ( aca en Brasil esas tensiones son a niveles industriales y nunca domestico). 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter

Aquí no son 220~380, son 230~400V desde hace mas de una década.


----------



## yamilo12

elgriego dijo:


> Hoy sin ir mas lejor ,fui a darle una mano a una amiga ,con la istalacion electrica de su departamento centrico,en un edifcio de unos 50 años,y la linea monofasica que entra al departamento es de 1,5mm,y la de distribucion interior es de 1mm,y algunos cableados estan hechos con alambre de cobre rigido aislacion pvc.
> 
> Digamos que en medidas de seguridad y normativas ,estamos como ustedes en el post franquismo de los 70.  Si no explota ,no se prende fuego ,o alguien muere ,,,no pasa nada.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola amigo griego, es lo que me pasa en casa...son cables de 1.5 y 1 mm  sorprendido


----------



## elgriego

Hola yamilo12.  Digamos que para los consumos de hace cincuenta años,tiempos en que a lo sumo,tenias una radio,un tocadisco,un Tv Byn,lavarropas, heladera sin freezer,la plancha que se usaba un rato y algunas lamparitas,esa seccion si bien era poca,soportaba los consumos de la epoca. Hoy la mayoria de los departamentos ,poseen microonda,lavarropas automatico,heladera con frezzer,aire acondicionado,mas todo lo demas que se pueda enchufar,,,Y bueno los cables transpiran la gota gorda con esos consumos.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Scooter dijo:


> Aquí no son 220~380, son 230~400V desde hace mas de una década.


Descurpe por lo error de 5% en la aclaración 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Lolo71

esta en lo correcto compañero elgriego esa casa no tardaria en arder si tiene ese tipo de consumo. yo preguntando a un personaje en matenimiento industrial me recomendo, poner cable del calibre 10 para evitar problemas de calentamiento etc. y en efecto todo sin novedad electricamente.


----------

